# Rainbows Bridge Residents Site



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 10, 2007)

I just stumbled on this site today and thought I would share. 

You can create a virtual memorial for your pets who are waiting at the bridge. 

http://rainbowsbridge.com/Search_Residents.aspx

You can also browse all the current residents and send messages andsympathy cards. I pulled up all the rabbit residents andpicked Thumper's (last one on page)to read. I wasin tears.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 10, 2007)

:bigtears:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> :bigtears:




Ditto


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh my! I'm bawling my eyes out. 

At least when I lost Ginger....I didn't lose Tiny or Miss Bea (who both grieved for her).


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 11, 2007)

What a beautiful site :tears2:. I haven't gotthrough reading a whole tribute yet - too many tears - but I thinkPerry and Fudge may join sometime in the future!

Thanks for the link :hug2:



Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 11, 2007)

Jan, what's really neat is that the $25 fee for your memorialis donatedto animal rescue.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 12, 2007)

Jan, you can create the memorial and preview itwith no obligation. I did one for Toby:







I made sure to include all his favorite toys and treats.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 12, 2007)

Aww, Laura, I was wondering whether you would doone for little Toby. I really like the idea that the money goes toanimal rescue.

I love how you gave Toby his favourite things. I am definately going to try a preview when I have time this weekend 

Jan


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 15, 2007)

Hopefully sometime soon we'll have the money todo a memorial for Daisy Dog there. She deserves some sort ofrecognition, and if that mention includes donating to an organizationthat helps animals, all the better. She would have loved itthat way.

I still cry about that sweet puppy... Poor Daisy died so needlessly...


----------

